# The Boaz thread



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'd rather keep them all together for updates rather than splitting them up into different threads 

From this..7 to 8 weeks.

Boaz 7/16/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Boaz 7/17/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Boaz 7/16/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Boaz 7/17/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/20/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/21/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/24/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

To this..9 weeks now 

7/28/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/28/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

7/28/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

You can already see the burning intelligence in those eyes. The extra little turn back on the ears tips is adorable.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What an adorable puppy! Your older dogs are very handsome too.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow he is so stinking cute. I bet he's smart as a whip and I love that little ear fwip.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is crazy smart 

His first video

https://vimeo.com/101301620

One from last week

https://vimeo.com/101615128

And playing around the house being his usual **** spawn self

https://vimeo.com/101630003


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Carma looks to really like the the little snot. Mothering instincts kicking or is she just easy going with most dogs?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

brembo said:


> Carma looks to really like the the little snot. Mothering instincts kicking or is she just easy going with most dogs?


She's just super easy going with almost any dog. She loves anyone who wants to play


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> She's just super easy going with almost any dog. She loves anyone who wants to play


Watching her mimic Boaz is too cute.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my ... aren't we full of bullets!  He's absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These photos and this puppy are absolutely GORGEOUS. He is going to turn out so well, and is so lucky to have you to handle, own, and train him. Cannot wait to watch him grow and progress. 

Also, your puppy stacking skills are magic


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww, he is adorable. Boaz looks so cute with his ears up.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Smart little guy. You have him on point, as usual, and looking good. He shows a lot of spirit and drive.

I really like this new guy but I just have to ask. What's up with Tulah?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just love him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

QUOTE=Mister C;5839874]Smart little guy. You have him on point, as usual, and looking good. He shows a lot of spirit and drive.

I really like this new guy but I just have to ask. What's up with Tulah?[/QUOTE]

I posted before, but Tulah was rehomed. I spend most of my time with my dogs while training/working with them, and Tulah isn't happy spending most of her time doing that. So she is with a close friend and is a happy farm dog now


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, his obedience from today 

https://vimeo.com/102088943

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Psycho boy is 10 weeks old today. Going for a weigh in tomorrow 

boaz10w (5 of 5) by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

boaz10w (4 of 5) by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

boaz10w (3 of 5) by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

boaz10w (2 of 5) by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/4/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He is so cute! 

Just so you see what I mean, this is how the video appears on my phone..








Weird huh?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

11 weeks old today!

Some obedience from a few days ago:

https://vimeo.com/102980417

He went to the ocean for the first time and followed me right in. First ever time swimming. He also loves me, like a lot, so we took the opportunity for some recall swims.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=776031085767414&set=vb.100000815894201&type=2&theater

Some photos taken at the beach yesterday (belong to a friend)

BoazandFeist5 by Feistea, on Flickr

BoazandFeist4 by Feistea, on Flickr

He's the best poser 

wtfboaz by Feistea, on Flickr

goodstay by Feistea, on Flickr

Waiting for the third pup for the photo

dillygtoverhere by Feistea, on Flickr

Ready for a beach recall!

Boaz3 by Feistea, on Flickr

Weeeeeeeee!!!!

Boaz1 by Feistea, on Flickr

And some obedience from the other night. Laser focus.

8/9/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Perch work

8/9/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And some fancy footwork 

8/9/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/9/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very cute and a little spit fire!!


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

You take really awesome pictures! Beautiful pup as well!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Handsome dog


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is super cute.!!! ???


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

13 weeks old. He's growing 

8/26/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/26/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/26/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

8/26/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And a crappy stack. Trying for a new one hopefully tomorrow.

8/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He is looking more and more manly daily!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

15 weeks old! <3

9/10/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

9/10/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

9/10/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

9/10/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

He is so handsome, I love the brushes of black on his paws!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I seriously love him!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pictures! All three look like they had fun.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Growing like a weed! What a handsome boy!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous intense baby boy! I like to use intense better than psycho LOL


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those ears!!


----------

